# Where to get Mini-griptilian scales?



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2008)

I have my trusty EDC mini grip tanto and the handles have gotten pretty rough in the year I have had it. Is there anywhere to get new handles for it? I think they just screw together and it would be pretty easy? Any comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2008)

Darn.................


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 13, 2008)

Call up Benchmade. Tell them you need a new set of scales. You'll need to send it off to them most likely.


----------



## houtex (Feb 14, 2008)

Go to Bladeforums, there's a guy in the custom knifemakers area. STR is his name he does all kinds of knife mods including custom scales.


----------



## carrot (Feb 14, 2008)

I only know of one custom knifemaker making scales for the Griptilians right now and it'll cost ya. Kevin Wilkins makes machined aluminum or G-10 scales. They are difficult to make due to the nested liners, so very few custom knifemakers are willing to do scales for the Griptilian.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, you didn't mention those scales are $400..


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I'll just buy another!


----------



## Mad1 (Feb 18, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Yeah, you didn't mention those scales are $400..




LOL really????


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 19, 2008)

Mad1 said:


> LOL really????


 
YUP! they are SWEET scales, but whow ants a pair of $400 scales on their $50 knife? Thats like buying a pakistani fixed blade for $4.99 and getting a custom leather sheath for it, lol...But who knows, some people like different things...I admit I woudl love a pair, but I would never fork over that much dough for them...I mgith go as high as $100...and even that seems crazy to me, lol...


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 20, 2008)

They're 1-200 Euro scales, the US dollar just sucks


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 25, 2008)

:thinking:


----------



## j2coe (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done custom scales for other benchmades, but havent tried the minigrip. wonder if you could pull out the inserts for screwing the clip in to put into a custom handle?


----------



## guyg (Mar 2, 2008)

A couple of things... One, if you take the knife apart , you void the warranty. Two, just call Benchmade.


----------



## j2coe (Mar 2, 2008)

I alwas was amused by that statement that if you take the knife apart you void the warranty, then they sell the blue box tool sets to take your knife apart.:thinking:


----------



## guyg (Mar 4, 2008)

The blue box is to tighten the screws when they come loose.


----------



## j2coe (Mar 4, 2008)

yes, but how many people given the complete set of bits to desassemble the knife will only tighten it if it's loose?


----------



## guyg (Mar 8, 2008)

the ones who dont want to void the warranty. If you look Buck Knives with a pivot and there is a screw that uses a special tool to adjust. Benchmade advertises an adjustable pivot, thus the need for the tools. If you are gonna tear it down ... go ahead, I was just watching your back for when a company wont fix your $ 100 knife for free.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 8, 2008)

I sent a BM Mini-Grip 556 back to BM for replacement scales (corner of one was chipped off)...and NEVER HEARD FROM THEM OR SAW MY BLADE AGAIN!!

No I didn't insure it...it vaporized somewhere. I did send them an email, but got no reply as well. I guess they chalked it up to some nut trying to get a free knife. Ticked me off...

Don't mean to take this thread off on a rabbit hunt...I'm just saying if you ship your blade to them, better use delivery confirmation with insurance!


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 8, 2008)

Last summer I contacted Benchmade about repairing a knife because the blade contacted the liner when I opened it unless the pivot was very tight. I was told to send it insured and had no problems. The repair was made at no cost and I safely recovered the knife a month later.

Sorry you lost your knife, Sigman.

Joe


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 10, 2008)

I have decided to make wooden scales for him myself.
Time consuming but simple enough to do and will look fantastic.


----------



## ginaz (May 24, 2008)

how did those scales turn out?


----------

